# Wine cabinet at Costco



## geek (Jan 31, 2016)

Solid mango wood, very sturdy. Doesn't mention how many bottles it holds on those bottom shelves.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 31, 2016)

I would like to have seen the whole cabinet designed to hold the bottles laying down.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2016)

geek said:


> Solid mango wood, very sturdy. Doesn't mention how many bottles it holds on those bottom shelves.



Looks to me like you could get 50. (I think you can get 9 bottles, not 16, in one of the full diamonds.)

Edit: Now I am not so sure. Realizing that the carcass of the cabinet is 36" wide, and allowing for some wood thicknesses, and doing a little geometry, it would be _very close_ to fitting 16 Bordeaux bottles in each full diamond. I estimate that the interior of the diamond is about 11.5" on the square part. Narrow Bordeaux bottles are almost exactly 3" (but "fatter" ones range up to 3.25").

But, with small diamonds, a miss is as good as a mile.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks nice but pricey and won't hold that many wines.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 31, 2016)

I liked it until I saw the price. I was expecting about half of that.


----------

